# So here it is UK haunt



## jayson2125 (Oct 7, 2008)

So I built from scratch my haunt.

I hope the pics work if not click the link at the bottom...please let me know what you think..








[/URL][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]halloween 08[/TD][/TR][/TABLE][/IMG]

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/jayson2125/Halloween08#


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Good golly! You actually built on the house!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow! Very nice build! Are you a carpenter by trade? That outside addition looks built to spec! And excellent use of Scene Setters and torches to dress the walls. Very nicely planned out and executed. Have you been doing this for very long?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice work


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Agree with above. Very nice use of props to set the scene. Love the old record player. 
Well done.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Great use of space. Good job on spreading our illness across the pond.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, nice work. So do you just attach the scene setters right over the structure or is there plywood or cardboard behind there?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That's the way to get more room....excellent use of Scene Setters...all around good job neighbor..


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice job on the extra room...
looks like your dog wants that arm on the table haha
nice pics


----------

